
Amazon unveils new cloud services at pace of a startup, despite market dominance - joeyespo
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/amazon-unveils-new-cloud-computing-services-at-pace-of-a-startup-despite-dominance-in-market/
======
toblender
What they forgot to mention some of these services can't be used yet.

Many of their launches pages just lead you to a signup page... such as the
transcription service...

~~~
supergeek133
Which isn't completely different than some SaaS startups.. or many of the new
AWS services are preview only which is also similar behavior.

The difference is AWS tends to back up their announcements fairly quickly and
with working stuff.

